# taille du bureau



## legrosnul (4 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un imac27. Je découvre cette machine et aussi les 
macs. 
Par erreur j'ai fait un "ctrl + quelque chose" qui a eu pour conséquences d'agrandir
la taille de mon bureau (ie la taille du bureau est plus grande que la taille de l'écran).
Si quelqu'un pouvait me dire comment revenir à la config précédente ...
Merci


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2010)

Si tu as une Magic Mouse il faut simplement faire Ctrl et glisser le doigt vers le bas (arrière de la souris)


----------



## legrosnul (4 Avril 2010)

Ah oui ! magic !!
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2010)

Tu porte bien ton pseudo!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Sympa .


----------

